# My First "What is It"



## unpopular (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Jan 23, 2012)

Ghost poop.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like something that has been extruded...like styrofoam, or shaving cream...or maybe even canned whipped topping.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 23, 2012)

Nopes!

It's something we're all familiar with. For some of us, all _too_ familiar.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Jan 23, 2012)

Expanding foam from an aerosol can?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Toothpaste?


----------



## xyphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmmm... Your shaving cream?


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 23, 2012)

Dust fibers


----------



## jake337 (Jan 23, 2012)

photography background or softbox fibers


----------



## unpopular (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope. And I don't shave.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ramen?

The texture looks wrong, but the shape seems right...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 23, 2012)

Marzipan


----------



## unpopular (Jan 23, 2012)

And we have a winner!



O|||||||O said:


> Ramen?
> 
> The texture looks wrong, but the shape seems right...



Funny how we assume something is smooth as a result of scale; get in close and you find there is a lot more texture out there than you'd think:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet.  I eat a lot of ramen, lol.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 23, 2012)

It's good with eggs and cheese: ramen omelet. I make a lot of soups and curries with ramen. They're good in stirfry too!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmm...  Ramen omelet sounds interesting.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 23, 2012)

It's like the ultimate college food. lol.

It's very filling though. Just make up a pot of noodles, drain the water, mix in the eggs and cheese on low heat. Stir for like a minute and let stand covered until they coagulate into a "cake". It's a very hardy meal in like 5 minutes and costs less than a buck to make.


----------

